# Drifting Lake Livingston 1-30



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jim the "Bigfost" came up to cat fish today and we had a good trophy trip, landing three of five runs on big bait, cut whiting.
Jim got his personnel best, a really fine 42 pound blue cat fish, from 33" FOW.
It was the hardest fight I have seen in years from a cat fish that was landed.
It hit real hard, taking the rod with a bang, then it took line for a couple of pretty runs before diving to the bottom.
It stayed down all the way to the boat and then dogged it out with Jim under us for a while before giving it up and coming to the top.
The brute was 42" long, a beautiful blue cat fish, dusky blue on top to snow white on it's belly.

We caught two other cats a 23 pound, 35" long blue that Jim caught first, and a 20 pound, 32" that I caught.

We missed a couple of more after the wind died, then the bite died and we called it a day. All fish were released.
Good drifting to all!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice catch. South end?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope, up the lake a ways. The water was dirty and full of floating debris, big logs and big chunks.
The fish hit near the back of cove the wind had been blowing onto hard since overnight.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job Loy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## catfishFlinn (Jan 29, 2015)

*Nice Catch!*

I tried out at 190 Patrick's Ferry area this morning with jugs but the wind was too much. never fished the 190 area I live near the jungle end and had good luck jugging by goat island yesterday though, when I cleaned then that day a few had large bellies and I was worried about having eggs but I cut open their stomach and shad rolled out 10-15 whole. I never seen that before. I guess I need to learn to drift fish. Good job guys!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice fish loy!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Some kid reading this will tell dad that those same fish are waiting on them to catch again. Great day


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

nikki said:


> Some kid reading this will tell dad that those same fish are waiting on them to catch again. Great day


That's exactly the reason we release these big fish. That, and so they can make thousands more babies.

It's always great fishing with Loy. We've known each other for years, and fish both fresh and salt water together. He's an entertaining and knowledgeable guy to fish with. I just wish my schedule would allow us to get together more often.

Next on the bucket list, a 50 pounder.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are some fat cats, good catch.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice going! Great catch for two of the nicest guys and finest fisherman I know!


----------

